# Vzw s3 replacement a developer version?



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

Got a Verizon s3 as a replacement for my Galaxy Nexus with bad charging port. How do you know if its a developer edition S3?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

BlazinSS said:


> Got a Verizon s3 as a replacement for my Galaxy Nexus with bad charging port. How do you know if its a developer edition S3?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk HD


Post the model number, baseband, build number, and hardware version.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Why would you think they would give you a developer version?


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

I didn't know that the developers options were shown in 4.1.2
With the gnex I had to tap on build 7 timea for it to come up.

But I'm guessing its not a developers.....the blue is different then the samsung flip case.

Vzw was supposed to send a 16 gb but they sent a 32gb instead

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There were shown until 4.2.x by default as far as I know.


----------

